# Matty's UK Lawn Journal



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

First off i just want to say i'm no expert at all, i just take a keen interest in my lawn and wanted to improve my lawn.

My back grass has been unfortunately overtaken with Poa Anua &#128554; it was really looking good until approx 3 weeks ago. I've scarifed it and took alot of built up thatch away.

I had some goodies arrive today.

https://www.agrigem.co.uk/fertilisers/liquid/sward-booster-g-5l

https://www.collier-turf-care.co.uk/Catalogue/Turf-Care-Shop/Fertiliser/Granular-Fertilisers/Vitax/Vitax-Enhance-R-Spring-Summer

I'm still waiting for my seed which i will be using this autumn as the courier said it wasnt loaded on his van.

https://www.collier-turf-care.co.uk/Catalogue/Turf-Care-Shop/Grass-Seed-Turf/Grass-Seed/Barenbrug-Sport/Barenbrug-Sport-Extreme-2

I've put down some of this on my front and back grass as it really makes it pop that dark green.

https://www.agrigem.co.uk/fertilisers/liquid/nitro-gem-lawn-tonic-10

I'll post some pictures up this week, and hopefully show it looking nice and healthy.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

What's the plan with the RPR and extreme? You using one now and the other for a Reno end of season?


----------



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah going to use the RPR on my front lawn to overseed with my current lawn and going to use the Extreme for my back lawn reno in September.


----------



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

Very happy with the recovery from being heat stressed. I core aerated the lawn a week ago and threw down some Vitax Enhance R S/S 15:2:8

That with the rain we had for 5 days solid has really made the difference.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow! Told you that Vitax was good stuff!


----------



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

It is indeed mate...thanks for that


----------



## lfrancis (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice @Matty316, what HOC you mowing at?

I've seen a reduction to the amount of poa around due to the heat stress last month, I feel like the actual grass is overtaking it now that it's rained for a week or two straight.


----------



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

HOC is probably around 2" i'd say...yeah i'm seeing less Poa in mine


----------



## Matty316 (Apr 2, 2020)

*Project Lawn*

Doing a small project on my sisters front lawn that has been neglected.

*13th June- Sprayed weed killer down to kill the grass off.

*30th June- Cut the lawn on a low setting, user my moss rake to grab as much as the dead grass i could.

Aerated the lawn to improve airflow.

Put down some top soil from B&Q. There was quite alot of sticks etc in the top soil so i wish i'd have brought my soil sifter to keep out the rubbish material.

Use my lawn lute to spread the soil as even as i could, filling in holes, low & high spots.

Put down some Sportsmaster Pre-Seeder 8-12-8

Then put some Barenbrug Sport RPR seed down.


----------

